# CROSS AND CRIME Manga



## rajin (Jan 8, 2013)

*CROSS AND CRIME Manga*

 	A girl falls for a man who happens to be  friends with a rock star club owner, and the rock star and the people  who hang out at his club proceed to hurt her emotionally and physically,  which could ruin her relationship with the man she loves ? but is the  rock star a good guy or a bad guy?

From Baka-Updates:
Tokano Yuuka has been going out with her boyfriend Yazaki Norikazu for a  little over a year now but doesn?t get to see him everyday since he  works in a different city as a newspaper writer. Although they are  apart, they love each other and things are going well. Norikazu gets an  opportunity to interview Saeki Keito, the lead singer of the most  popular band in Japan, Zero Sum Game, because they were good friends in  high school. Being a fan of the band, Yuuka gets to tag along. However,  Yuuka soon finds herself being raped by the members of the band while  Keito distracts Norikazu because it seems that Keito has an obsession  with him.

*86 raw Link removed*


----------



## rajin (Jan 21, 2013)

*Cross and Crime 87 Raw*

*Sun-ken Rock ch.115 *


----------



## rajin (Feb 10, 2013)

*Cross and Crime 88 **RAW READ *
*Ch.112 *


----------



## rajin (Apr 23, 2013)

*Cross and Crime 93 Raw *
*26-30 chapters *


----------



## rajin (May 10, 2013)

*Cross and Crime 94 Raw *
*she never let up on her attack nor did she give him the chance to use his Ice techniques. *


----------



## rajin (Sep 6, 2013)

*Cross and Crime 102 Raw *
*main weapon *


----------



## rajin (Sep 30, 2013)

*Cross and Crime 103 Raw
*
*Apparently Ichigo didn't think the same as you.
*


----------



## Fate115 (Oct 1, 2013)

This manga isn't close to ending is it? Because I want to check it out but rather wait until it's completed to read it.


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 1, 2013)

It's translation is up to 20 chapters or so. And the last chapter was months ago.


----------



## rajin (Oct 21, 2013)

*Cross and Crime 105 Raw*

*And no it's not that he isn't completely aware of his surroundings or can asses the damage he's done to his opponents*


----------



## rajin (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cross and Crime 106 Raw*
*this*


----------



## rajin (Nov 23, 2013)

*Cross and Crime 107 Raw*

*OPM 38Raw*


----------



## rajin (Dec 9, 2013)

*Cross and Crime 108 Raw*

*6*


----------

